# Viking/Finnish Metal



## Salazard (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone else think it's fucking awesome?

I'm talking about bands like Korpiklaani, Ensiferum, Tyr, Kevimetsan Druidi who sing in Finnish, and bands like Children of Bodom.

=]

Discuss. Now.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 5, 2009)

Tyr aren't Finnish, they're Faroese. I can also see you've been going to Paganfest and the like.

As with everything, some of it I like, some of it I don't.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 5, 2009)

*LUMSK!*







Also since when is viking metal a Finnish thing :V I thought it was pretty much all of Scandinavia.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 5, 2009)

cue obscure finnish sucky folk metal humppa band mentions :)

I like Moonsorrow and Wintersun the most.

edit I am forgetting fucking TURISAS

(and sonata and Nightwish but uhhh and also swallow the sun and lots of bands)


----------



## Salazard (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yeah they are Faroese aren't they. xD And yes, I forgot to mention the Paganfest. Never been though. My guitarist has, and one of our songs is influenced by Sinklars Visa by Tyr. =]


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 6, 2009)

Watershed said:


> edit I am forgetting fucking TURISAS


My guilty pleasure.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 6, 2009)

Ensiferum and Tyr are two of my favorite bands.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 7, 2009)

i think my favourite finnish band is a pretty fat load of them but if it's alltime it's either Sonata Arctica or Nightwish, I go such a long way back with them. Sonata still blows me away every week when I listen to it.

but if we're talking viking/folk themed it's probably Turisas


----------



## Vyraura (Jun 20, 2009)

I've always thought it funny that there's viking metal in finland despite a strong lack of viking (unless you count the periodic Swedish invasion during the pre-viking and viking age).

In other words, you forgot fucking Finntroll. This thread needs more vreth.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 23, 2009)

Children of Bodom, Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Wintersun, Stratovarius, Ensiferum... oh, hell with it, pretty much all Finnish metal bands are BEYOND EPIC!


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah but Finntroll suck.


----------



## Jetx (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been digging Turisas a lot recently.
I was lying in bed listening to my library on shuffle the other night, and Five Hundred and One came on. I didn't realise what it was until 40 seconds in when it suddenly got heavy. Really annoyed me because I was enjoying it so much, but it was good enough that it got me to start listening to the band more.

Anyway, as far as more "ordinary" Finnish music goes, Sonata Arctica will always win it for me. Finland used to be my favourite country for music but now it's probably Sweden.


----------



## Vyraura (Jun 23, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Yeah but Finntroll suck.


you suck


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah I know


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't believe I fucking forgot *Battlelore*.







Excellent band. _Sword's Song_ is, in my opinion, the best folk metal album of all time. (Well, so far.)


----------



## Zuu (Jun 23, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Excellent band. _Sword's Song_ is, in my opinion, the best folk metal album of all time. (Well, so far.)


_Victory Songs_ would like to have a word with you. (viking metal really but it's close enough)


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 23, 2009)

the s/t and Iron are better


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 23, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> _Victory Songs_ would like to have a word with you. (viking metal really but it's close enough)


"Sons of Riddermark" would like a word with you.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 24, 2009)

Children of Bodom suck, and Kivimetsän Druidi are weird, but folk metal is totally my thing. The majority of the bands I listen to come from either Finland or Sweden. 

I listen to this music constantly, and yet I don't really have anything productive to add to the conversation. Such a shame.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jun 24, 2009)

Ensiferum are teh shiz. :D
I lurve them so.
Surprisingly, nobody knows of them in Australia. Or at least where I live.
Incidentaly, does anybody know Dark Lunacy? They aren't Finish, they are German, but no one I know knows of them... T.T


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 24, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> Kivimetsän Druidi


**


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually, Dark Lunacy are Italian.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jun 24, 2009)

O________o
When I first used to listen to Dark Lunacy, I knew they were Italian.
And I went on a forum saying they were, and a die hard fan said they were german! So I thought an 'expert' would know better...
Musn't be too die hard if he doesn't know the originality.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 24, 2009)

Hahaha. That's pretty bad. 

I can guarantee you that they're Italian, though. I know this from my learnings and having listened to Dark Lunacy quite a few times in my day.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 24, 2009)

Dark Lunacy are Italian yeah... not that I've heard them...


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 24, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Dark Lunacy are Italian yeah... not that I've heard them...


Metal Archives FTW?


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't use metal archives, I'm not the kind of guy that goes and checks out every random band on every obscure blog. I do check new shit and keep up with some things, but I don't know every obscure band out there.

I prefer actually buying CD's. I download first, if I like, then I buy. I like having a physical music outlet. I will end up checking these bands out one day but not now.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay. ;D I was just wondering how you knew that they were Italian if you'd never listened to them. I assumed you looked it up on Metal-Archives. 

And I also prefer buying CDs. I actually used to work in a CD store that went out of business...


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 25, 2009)

I read Global Domination.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know what that is. Hah. 

PS: Hi Altmer, remember me?


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember you from long long ago. Global domination is this www.globaldomination.se

It's a metal webzine, but it's better than anything else because the reviewers have a sense of humour. And the guy that runs it is the bandleader of The Project Hate.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread inspired me to listen to _Battle Metal_ again. \m/

I really, really hate Turisas' promo shots.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 25, 2009)

Turisas are so fucking funny live.


----------

